# electric step



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,i have just bought an 03 Apache 700 and notice the step doesnt retract when i start the engine, should it? thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2002 Tracker doesn't but it does sound a very loud alarm :wink:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine makes a buzz and retracts , thought that was the norm

Gary


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gj1023 said:


> Mine makes a buzz and retracts , thought that was the norm
> 
> Gary


I though that was usual as well - I think it should be actuated by the same relay that allows the fridge to work on 12v.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

It depends how its wired up and what make it is 
see enclosed drawings for the Omnister step


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

It depends how its wired up and what make it is 
see enclosed drawings for the Omnister step


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine doesn't. I get a warning buzzer and a light on the dash.
Alan


----------



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have got apache 700 53 plate and mine does retract when i start the engine . try wd40 under step they can stick some times mine did


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i read on a recent thread that it was a legal requirement for the step to retract.

dave p


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it should retract. There's a gadget underneath that is pressed on by the retracted step. It can get fouled by general muck and sticks in place so it "thinks" the step is retracted when it's not. Clean it off and WD40 it like oscardaisy suggested and it may well sort it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to confuse matters further :roll: our previous van (which was not an Apache) had a sensor which retracted the step only when the wheels began to turn.

Sometimes the van would go forward a yard or so before the step began to retract.

Don't know if this helps.

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

like others have said. i should retract..
they do get "bunged" up with road dirt..
Some wd40 on the joints and some switch cleaner for the actual switch should sort it out... My 2005 700 used to need doing every year...


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help it works on a courtesy light type switch, it was corroded and had in turn blown a 15a fuse under the bonnett next to the battery, all is well now.


----------

